# Log - In Problem



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2008)

Over the past 18 hours, I have had a problem logging - in to the forum site.
I have carried out the usual procedure, by entering username and password, then clicking on log - in. This allows access, with the 'Welcome' message etc. When clicking on 'Warbird Forums', again, access is allowed, but the page is displayed as a 'Guest' would see it, with no access to the reply or other message facilities. The only way I have been able to gain full access, is to exit totally, including Internet connection, and start again. Sometimes, this has taken two attempts.
I have not had this problem gaining access to any other web-site, so I think I can discount any 'malicious action' by the fake anti - virus programme that had 'invaded' my PC, which has now been disposed of.
Any ideas, or remedies anyone?
Terry.


----------



## seesul (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Terry, I´ve never had such a problem. Try to log in from another PC in case of problem. The problem may be on your own PC.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2008)

Turn on the cookies in your browser, they're probably blocked


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Marcel. That could be the problem. I had a fake anti-virus programme that 'invaded' my PC, and had the whole system cleaned last night. Must have cleared or blocked all cookies. I'll have it looked at, as I can't find my way round the system!
Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2008)

Marcel is right.These cookies can be blocked.Reset all of them in your Net browser firstly.Secondly if you had your computer "invaded" you should consider your OS re-installation Terry.How has your HDD been partitioned?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Wojtek. It's all taken care of now, regarding forum access, and my computer. My friend, who originally updated my PC, is a software designer, and he came around to completely 'clean' and check over the whole system. He's installed a new, very high security anti-virus and anti-spyware system, used in 'the trade', and ensured everything is 'clean' and safe. The reason I couldn't gain 'members' access to the forum was, because he had cleared EVERYTHING ! He's now unblocked the relevant 'cookies', and instructed the new software to recognise them. So, it now seems to be working perfectly.
Thanks again,
Terry.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 3, 2008)

Good to hear, Terry. Damn those virus and malware writers.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 3, 2008)

It's amazing how much trouble and damage a bored nerd can cause.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2008)

Agree! We should be able to catch them and use them as moving targets for some good, live practice. Bunch of aristotles!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a similar problem, only it goes like this - I log in, then something comes up and I have to move away from my machine (without logging out) then I come back 30 minutes later and I find I've automatically been logged out. I suspect my connection is the problem, but has any of you got the same problem?


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 7, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Marcel. That could be the problem. I had a fake anti-virus programme that 'invaded' my PC, and had the whole system cleaned last night. Must have cleared or blocked all cookies. I'll have it looked at, as I can't find my way round the system!
> Terry.



hey man what sort of anti-virus program you running cause I got a similar virus and it is ANNOYING THE HECK OUT OF ME


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 7, 2008)

Scooter, for freebies, try the german "Avira".

For pay antivirus, get Kaspersky. But make sure you got enough RAM, that pig is a memory hog...well, to be fair, nearly all antivirals are.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 7, 2008)

DANG this "cutoff" problem happened again...IN THE MIDDLE OF MY POSTING IN THE TANK GUNS THREAD!!!

Why is this happening???


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm no PC expert but I would check your sleep settings - you may have them set to a few minutes and inactivity for even a minute will kick in. Only a guess.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2008)

Check the "remember me" is checked and that cookies are enabled. If not you'll log out after a period of inactivity...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 7, 2008)

Gnomeys got it right on the mark....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2008)

Scooter '92, the anti-virus I'm running now is called 'Rising Antivirus'. It was installed by a friend who has a software design house, and it's used in the trade for protection of customer's back-up's, on-line support etc. It's from China, and excellent. Don't know if it's free or not, but can find out if you want. I'm also running 'Spyware Terminator', from the same source, which does a complete scan and block as soon as you switch on your PC, and all the time when on.
Terry.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 31, 2008)

Was the entire site down yesterday? I could log in only now! Previously I got the message "The server may be offline...try later!"


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, the site was down yesterday. You are not the only one. Horse reset the server and now everything is back where it was....


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 31, 2008)

Airframes .... do you trust any security software that's from China?


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jan 1, 2009)

Short answer from me: NO.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2009)

And do you trust anything from the USA?


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jan 1, 2009)

Short answer: Some.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2009)

Uhumm.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2009)

Security software from China:- I trust it as much as any other so far, and some of those, well know names, have let me down. The fact that this one is used, and recommended, by my friend, who writes, and backs up for his customers, high security software, is good enough for me. It was this package that detected and totally cleaned and blocked, for me, the 'invader' that Microsoft issued a warning about and, at the time, still hadn't been able to sort the problem. Bear in mind, this happened between the 2nd and 3rd of December, almost a week before Microsoft admitted/declared the problem!


----------



## gOrYrOcKs3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, i've gone from gOrYrOcKs, to gOrYrOcKs2, and gOrYrOcKs3... because each time i try to login, it refuses to accept it as right. I request new password each time, and it says yeah we'll email you but i never get it, and it's not in the spam bit. i don't know what acount i'll have later, but i would really like the original gOrY back please, because it has my proper email adress and im not even sure if the adress im using for the 3rd one is real... Shall i assume you can contact me via original gorys email or shall i spell it out in public.... ah well Please help me:
[email protected]


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2009)

First of all , no wonder the way of writing your nick can be difficult to remember also by yourself.I mean you used capitalicks and "small" letters.Secondly your account has already existed.So you should remember a password you chose when registering.What is more your e-mail address you wrote when registering is different you sent now.So check if there are messages form Admin in the e-mail box you wrote in your profile. You are registered as gOrYrOcKs3 so if you decided to use this as your password it should work correctly.Let me know if you have still the problem.


----------



## gOrYrOcKs3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nah, i didnt get an email, but its now accepting gOrYrOcKs3... i think because the other two had a repeated word password, like hellohello kinda thing... maybe my browser automatically got rid of it? like in Word or something? i dunno im theory-grabbing but hey this works, i'll change my email and profile and stick with this acount! 
P.s i read my earlier post, did it sound really arrogant to you??? God past-me was a jerk, sorry!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

All is fine.No problem.

I have to mention one more thing.If you don't log out but closed the forum site, you don't need to log in again when getting back.Check if there is marked the small square in the log field.If yes and you don't use log out option you can access the forum without logging in.


----------



## gOrYrOcKs3 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)




----------

